# Reseller-Hosting



## esdesign (8. Dezember 2010)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

ich bin bisher bei der Fa. Netcup GmbH. Dort bezahle ich derzeit 8,99 € für mein Webhostingpaket.

Nun suche ich ein Reseller-Paket. Bei http://www.speicherhosting.com/ einen Reseller-Tarif für 24,99 € mtl. 

Meine Frage nun: Hat jmd. schon Erfahrung mit diesem Hoster****? 

LG, Eike Schlüter


----------



## m1chaelH (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Eike,

ich habe leider keine Erfahrung mit diesem Hoster.

Benötigst du den Webspace für geschäftliche Projekte?


lg
Michael


----------

